# Retours utilisateurs d'iPad



## Chok0 (20 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement entrain de réaliser une analyse de marché pour le compte de mon université dans le cadre de mon projet de fin d'année; mon étude porte sur la concurrence au sein du marché des tablettes numériques, et pour ce faire j'ai besoin de votre aide à vous, utilisateurs de tablettes. 

C'est donc dans cette logique qu'aujourd'hui je viens vers vous afin de solliciter des retours d'utilisateurs de ces appareils, et notamment de l'iPad d'Apple.
Pour ce faire j'aimerais vous posez plusieurs questions qui sont les suivantes :

 Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?

 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?

 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)

 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)

 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?

 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?

 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?

 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?

 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?

 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?

N'hésitez surtout pas à justifier vos réponses; bref j'ai besoin de vos avis sans langue de bois, qu'ils soient positifs ou orduriers 

Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de répondre.


----------



## Alino06 (20 Novembre 2010)

 Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?

Oui à 200%

 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?

Apple Store de Nice

 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)

Polyvalence de l'appareil

 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)

Domestique

 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?

L'iPad est la seule tablette actuelle à avoir un OS vraiment conçu pour le multitouch, c'est aussi la plus polyvalente, et celle qui offre actuellement le plus d'application, de plus ayant 2 iMac 27 et 2 iPhone, elle me permet de rester dans la gamme Apple

 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?

Vidéos, Safari, Pig shot, Pirate jump etc ...

 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?

C'est vaste comme question, le produit parfait n'existant pas ... je dirais l'absence de caméra (prévu pour la prochaine) un écran équivalent au rétina, plus de fluidité

 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?

L'écran en dessous du rétina

 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?

l'utilisation de Facetime (donc caméra) 

 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?

Oui


----------



## arbaot (20 Novembre 2010)

&#8226; Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?
Oui

&#8226; Où vous l&#8217;êtes-vous procurez ?
APR de Lorient

&#8226; Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)divertissement, mobilité, navigation GPS, vidéo, Point d'accès internet supplémentaire 

&#8226; Quel est votre cadre principale d&#8217;utilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)Familiale et un peu pro(mais limité par le bridage Bluetooth)

&#8226; Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?
l&#8217;intégration dans l&#8217;écosystème Apple, réactivité du multitouch, taille de l'écran
la finition du produit, l'OS

&#8226; Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?navigation internet et GPS / courriel / jeux / vidéo

&#8226; Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?
le de-bridage bluetooth

&#8226; Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?
manque de connectivité ouverte (usb, bluetooth et wifi dans une moindre mesure)
bridée par APPLE(API privées ou puce bridées)
par exemple j'ai un transmetteur FM compact (compatible iPhone et tous iPod sauf shuffle) inutilisable avec iPad

&#8226; Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?
l'ouverture des connectivités sans passer par un jailbreak

&#8226; Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?

SMS


----------



## Membre supprimé 159332 (20 Novembre 2010)

 Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?

Très satisfait, c'est un vrai plaisir de l'utiliser au quotidien, un appareil de trés bonne qualité.

 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?

Acheté à l'Apple Store de New York (par mon père qui était en voyage d'affaire).

 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)

Surtout en complément à mon ordinateur principal, afin de pourvoir avoir de nombreuses données ainsi que du divertissement dans un format plus léger que mon Macbook Pro. Je l'utilise principalement pour la navigation internet ainsi que pour le visionnage de vidéos.

 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)

Je l'utilise de manière assez polyvalente. Souvent à la maison, mais de temps en temps je l'emmène à l'extérieur, dans mon Starbucks préféré après les cours par exemple. Mais toujours dans un local fermé avec un accès au Wifi.

 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?

L'App Store qui n'a toujours pas d'équivalent, sa très bonne autonomie. Mais surtout et surtout son interface excellente qui en plus est très fluide. iOS est très bien conçu et ayant l'habitude de l'utilisation d'un iPhone, les réflexes sont les mêmes, on a donc une parfait cohérence entre différents appareils Apple, contrairement aux nombreuses déclinaisons d'Anroid.
De plus, je trouve que la finition de l'appareil est très bonne, l'aluminium donne vraiment l'impression d'avoir un appareil haut de gamme en main (j'aime pas le plastique du Galaxy Tab!!)

 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?

Safari bien évidemment, l'application Youtube, BBC News, Wikipanion (très belle mise en page des articles Wikipedia), IM+ pour le tchat.

 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?

Je trouve que l'ajout de plus de RAM comme sur l'iPhone 4 serait bienvenue notamment avec l'arrivée prochaine d'iOS 4.2 (qui deja va amener de nombreuses fonctions qui manquent encore comme le multitache!)
Au niveau matériel, une caméra en façade me conviendrait beaucoup du moment que Skype en tirent parti car pour moi Facetime est trop limité. 

 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?

L'écran pourrait effectivement avoir une définition plus élevé quoique je doute qu'un écran Retina soit possible sur ce type d'appareil (quelle carte graphique supporterait une résolution aussi élevée sur ce type d'appareil?). 

 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?

Une caméra en façade mais bien avec Skype! Facetime ne me convient guère a part si quelqu'un se décide à offrir un iPod Touch à tout mon entourage...
Le reste des fonctionnalités que jattends vont venir avec iOS 4.2 la semaine prochaine probablement (multitache etc)

 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?

Non, j'ai mon iPhone pour ça et ne voit pas en quoi cela me serait utile sur un appareil de si grande taille.


----------



## Flibust007 (20 Novembre 2010)

&#8226; Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?
Oui

&#8226; Où vous l&#8217;êtes-vous *procuré* ?
Media Markt

&#8226; Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)
Divertissement + productivité occasionnelle.

&#8226; Quel est votre cadre principale d&#8217;utilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)
Mobilité

&#8226; Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?
Bon équilibre entre la technique et l'ergonomie bien pensés assorti de design plaisant.

&#8226; Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?
Texte - Safari - flux d'info - news - jeux - calendrier - notes - visualisation et présentation photos - gadgets divers.

&#8226; Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?
Ouverture optionnelle vers le flash - usb - video.

&#8226; Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?
Manque de connectivité physique et la privation de flash.

&#8226; Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?
Bien, ce qui manque ci-dessus.

&#8226; Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?
Oui

N'hésitez surtout pas à justifier vos réponses; bref j'ai besoin de vos avis sans langue de bois, qu'ils soient positifs ou orduriers 
Je ne te souhaite pas de propos orduriers, je ne vois d'ailleurs pas en quel domaine ils trouveraient leur place ici.

Bonne chance et bon travail à toi.


----------



## CBi (21 Novembre 2010)

&#8226; Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?
*Oui pleinement*
&#8226; Où vous l&#8217;êtes-vous procurez ?
*Premier achat FNAC Cannes, puis modèle 3G Apple Store Paris Opera*
&#8226; Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)
Au *départ dans l'idée de remplacer un iPod Touch et pour surfer sur le net en vacances.*
&#8226; Quel est votre cadre principale d&#8217;utilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)
*En fait après une période où le iPad est resté un peu sans rien faire, il s'impose au salon plus souvent qu'en usage nomade = surf internet depuis le Sofa, consultation de magazines en famille, achats sur le net, lecture de bouquins, album photo avec les amis (ah! depuis l'arrivée du numérique, on n'avait plus eu en fait d'occasion de regarder des photos ensemble), regarder BFM TV, et télécommande pour la musique (tous mes CDs sont dans un G4 Cube). Et aussi de temps en temps comme téléphone via Skype.*
&#8226; Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?
*Difficile d'être affirmatif faute d'avoir pu utiliser les autres appareils mais il me semble en particulier que la tablette  Samsung n'est pas pour mon utilisation le bon compromis= trop grande pour l'avoir toujours dans la poche et pour prendre des photos, trop petite pour une visualisation confortable des contenus.*
&#8226; Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?
*Le surf sur internet et la lecture de bouquins*
&#8226; Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?
*C'est mesquin que l'on ne puisse pas partager la connxion internet de son iPhone en Bluetooth. *
&#8226; Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?
*L'obligation de se brancher sur son iMac pour des synchros qui pourraient très bien se faire en WiFi. La difficulté pour enregistrer des éléments, par exemple sauver vers iBooks un pdf à partir d'un lien dans Safari*
&#8226; Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?
*iPhoto pour iPad couplé avec MobileMe ou autre. La possibilité de faire des copies sélectives d'écran*
&#8226; Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ? *Skype fonctionne bien. Pouvoir utiliser iChat en fonction audio et broadcast d'écran serait pas mal.*


----------



## stratovirus (21 Novembre 2010)

Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?

      Je n'achèterai pas en l'état actuel, car modèle trop fermé

 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?

      sans objet

 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)



 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)



 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?

      Autonomie, réactivité

 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?


 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?

      Connectique, caméra, l'obligation App Store, donc confier ses données bancaire à Apple ! (qui s'est déjà fait haquer son website)

 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?

      iTunes forcé, ou JB


 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?

      connectique, ram

 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?

      non ! je n'utilise pas de tél portable non plus


----------



## liocec (22 Novembre 2010)

C'est donc dans cette logique qu'aujourd'hui je viens vers vous afin de solliciter des retours d'utilisateurs de ces appareils, et notamment de l'iPad d'Apple.
Pour ce faire j'aimerais vous posez plusieurs questions qui sont les suivantes :

 Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?
Oui 100%
 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?
planète saturn vitroles 13127
 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)
Divertissement, cinéma, bd
 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)
domestique familiale
 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?
ça marche super bien, partage des app de l'iPhone, iPod, super rapide (écran parfait)
 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?
Internet, jeux, revue, bd
 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?
flash manque parfois, synchro multi comptes (pour plusieurs utilisateurs)
 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?
Aucun
 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?
plus rapide, flash (flash est merdique, mais encore trop présent et indispensable)
 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?
SMS, ça y est déjà via wifi, le reste n'a que peu d'utilité si on a un iPhone

Répondu de mon iPad


----------



## marvel63 (23 Novembre 2010)

Salut,

  Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?

Oui, totalement

 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?

dans un Apple Store (New York)

 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)

Point d'accès internet supplémentaire, + lecture maqazines, + jeux, + journaux TV

 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)

Familiale
 
 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un  autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les  tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?

Taille de l'écran, qualité de l'OS, intégration Mac/iPhone, réputation de la marque (facilité de revente)

 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?

Lecture de journaux/magazines, jeux, chaines TV

 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?

Avoir la possibilité de faire de la visio

 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?

Manque de connectique (pas de port USB, pas d'accès internet partagé)

 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?

Visiophonie

 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?

Non


Voilà, bon courage et pleine réussite pour ton projet de fin d'année !


----------



## Chok0 (28 Novembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour vos retours


----------



## momo-fr (29 Novembre 2010)

&#8226; Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?
_Oui, mais je ne l'ai pas acheté on me l'a offert&#8230;_

&#8226; Où vous l&#8217;êtes-vous procurez ?
_Apple store en ligne_

&#8226; Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)
_Curiosité, besoin d'un appareil nomade_

&#8226; Quel est votre cadre principale d&#8217;utilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)
_En premier : information et divertissement et en second : saisie nomade en RDV professionnel_

&#8226; Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?
_Je ne ne connais pas beaucoup d'autre tablete (Archos), le principal avantage est le système iOS et les iApp, l'intégration à notre parc Mac à la maison et l'ergonomie générale (comparé à une Archos sous Windows), mais la comparaison s'arrête-là._

&#8226; Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?
_Mail, Safari, Evernote, Antidote, Petit Robert, Pulse, Flipboard, Plans, BFM TV, GoodReader, DropBox, Appshoper, et une vingtaine de jeux je pense&#8230;_

&#8226; Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?
_Un peu plus léger, pour ma part c'est l'ouverture du système pour l'impression, la gestion des fichiers et d'une manière générale rendre cette tablette plus proche d'un ordinateur. Avoir des touches flèches au clavier virtuel._

&#8226; Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?
_Je n'en vois pas de majeurs puisque je l'utilise sans problème, il reste les points ci-dessus à améliorer_

&#8226; Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?
_Une bonne gestion de l'impression et des fichiers_

&#8226; Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?
_Non_


----------



## Powerdom (30 Novembre 2010)

Ben moi je voulais répondre, mais une fois que j'ai eu répondu a toutes les questions, et que j'ai cliqué sur envoyer la réponse un message m'indiquait que je n'avais pas rentré assez de caractères !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h13 ----------

Je recommence...

 Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?
oui

 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?
sur le store

 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)
Divertissement

 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)
Domestique et personnel

 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?
je ne connais pas les autres tablettes...

 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?
safari, mail, drop box, 5 jeux maxi, la météo, écouter la radio, prendre mes RV et ensuite synchro avec le calendrier yahoo, google earth

 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?
pour le moment il me va bien

 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?
pour le moment apres 6 mois d'utilisation, je n'y vois pas de défauts depuis la maj et l'apparition du multitache

 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?
?

 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?
peut etre les sms avec une appli du type whatapp. mais sms sans opérateur téléphonique

N'hésitez surtout pas à justifier vos réponses; bref j'ai besoin de vos avis sans langue de bois, qu'ils soient positifs ou orduriers 

Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de répondre.


----------



## JC484 (30 Novembre 2010)

merci de vos retours car ça me motive pour mon achat...


----------



## twinworld (30 Novembre 2010)

JC484 a dit:


> est il suffisant? ou faut il absolument attendre la v2 qui risque d'etre plus chere...


vous n'êtes pas dans le bon fil pour cette question. Surtout que vous avez poser la même ici http://forums.macg.co/ipad/est-ce-raisonnable-dacheter-un-ipad-en-promo-a-la-fnac-517192.html et qu'on y a répondu.

Ah pis j'avais pas vu, je tombe dessus par hasard, vous avez aussi posé votre question ici http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/nouvelle-version-ipad-469252.html 
les réponses pragmatiques et celles plus ironiques ne semblent pas pouvoir étancher votre soif... à se demander ce qu'il faut pour vous aider.


----------



## Philactere (15 Décembre 2010)

_&#8226; Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?_
 Oui

_&#8226; Où vous l&#8217;êtes-vous procurez ?_
Apple Store

_&#8226; Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)_
Accès internet principalement, albums photo, lecture de films sur des longs trajets en avion.
Posseseur d'un iPhone je me suis rendu compte que de plus en plus je consultait des petites infos sur internet à domicile avec mon iPhone (immédiateté, légèreté). Ce constat fait, l'iPad s'est imposé pour son confort accru avec un vrais écran (l'iPhone restant trop petit pour de longues recherches sur internet).

_&#8226; Quel est votre cadre principale d&#8217;utilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)_
Domestique dans un cadre familial. 
A l'étude : Utilisation dans un cadre professionnel pour consultation de nombreux et volumineux documents (plans d'architecte) en déplacement pro (réunions, chantier).

_&#8226; Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?_
Confort de l'écran, autonomie, OS très sympa. Mais je ne connais pas vraiment les autres tablettes à part la Galaxy que je trouve trop petite et avec une interface laide.

_&#8226; Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?_
Safari, calendriers (centralisation de calendriers personnels/familiaux et professionnel via exchange), Petit Robert, météo, consultation de cartes géographiques (en et hors ligne), traducteur de mots.

_&#8226; Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?_
Connectivité pour la gestion de contenus variés indépendant des app. Les photos, la musique, les films sont très bien gérés via iTunes, pour le reste c'est un peut plus compliqué.

_&#8226; Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?_
Passage obligé par iTunes ou le clouds pour le contenu.

_&#8226; Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?_
Un finder. Gestion multi-comptes utilisateurs (mails, signets principalement)

&#8226; Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?
SMS, pourrait être sympa.


----------



## Artek (16 Décembre 2010)

 Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?
oui, complètement, sans hésitation

 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?
Sur le bon coin.fr

 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)
Divertissment, travail en deplacement, connection 3G, mails en deplacement

 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)
mobilité et jeux 

 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?
l'interface utilisateur et surtout la qualité de l'offre applications 

 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?
mail, 3G, navigateur internet parfait, appstore. 

 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?
la transformation en ordinateur tactile, l'UI, l'autonomie, l'OS

 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?
impossible de télécharger des fichiers ( ou d'en envoyer ) depuis internet 

 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?
je ne sais pas trop 

 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?
non. c'est trop grand pour ca. 

N'hésitez surtout pas à justifier vos réponses; bref j'ai besoin de vos avis sans langue de bois, qu'ils soient positifs ou orduriers 

Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de répondre


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (16 Décembre 2010)

 Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?
oui

 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?
sur le store aussi

 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)
Productivité

 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)
Mobilité

 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un  autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les  tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?
L'habitude de l'iOs uniquement, sinon j'aurais surement pris la galaxy.

 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?
safari, mail,  synchro et calendrier

 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?
Un appareil photo

 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?
Je n'en vois pas de spécial

 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?
?
Appareil photo (facetime)

 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?
Pour moi inutile


----------



## kisco (21 Décembre 2010)

 Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?
Oui car je l'ai GAGNE a un concours 

 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?
Gagné (version de base 16Go)

 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)
-

 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)
Familiale, dans le salon et lors de déplacement dans la famille.

 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?
la taille de l'écran. L'OS et les applications très ergonomiques.

 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?
Navigation internet (Par Safari et applications dédiées du type 20Minutes, IMDB) et Jeux

 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?
Webcam frontale à ajouter.

 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?
Peu de possibilités du port "Dock" qui pourrait en faire plus.

 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?
Webcam frontale pour vidéoconférence. Multi-tâche amélioré.

 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?
Non. On peut déjà utiliser les semblants de sms par Push, si besoin.


----------



## Denauw88 (21 Décembre 2010)

 Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?
Très même si je ne mettrai pas plus de 600 pour une tablette (j'ai la version de base)

 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?
MediaMarkt Suisse car pas encore sorti en Belgique

 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)
Remplacement de mon macbook car achat d'un iMac. 

 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)
Maison et unif.

 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Dell Streak, le Tabbee d'Orange, les tablettes IT d'Archos...) ?
Les Apps, la facilité d'utilisation, taille d'écran, design.

 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?
Journaux, rss, mail et internet en général. Calendrier aussi.

 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?
Plus de puissance pour un meilleur confort, sinon pe une webcam mais sinon rien de très spécifique, tout vient des apps.

 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?
manque d'une webcam...

 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?
Toujours la webcam! Mais comme j'ai dit en gros rien de plus, ce sont les apps qui doivent s'améliorer

 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?
non, mais j'aimerais bien une bonne version de Skype 

J'espère avoir aidé!


----------



## saladisiac (22 Décembre 2010)

 Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat ?
Plutôt satisfait, bien que je n'ai pas encore réussi à bien intégrer l'iPad dans mon écosystème numérique.

 Où vous lêtes-vous procurez ?
Apple Store de Montpellier

 Dans quel but ? (Divertissement ? Productivité ? Point d'accès internet supplémentaire ?)
Pour surfer sur internet, lire magazines et journaux, prendre des notes 

 Quel est votre cadre principale dutilisation ? (Domestique / Mobilité / Personnel / Familiale ?)
Domicile

 Quels sont selon vous les avantages de votre tablette par rapport à un autre produit 
Portabilité, autonomie, réactivité (dans le cas de l'iPad n'ayant pas testé d'autre tablettes)

 Quels sont les fonctionnalités/applications dont vous vous servez le plus souvent ?
Navigateur, mail, twitter, imdb, journaux, traitement de texte

 Quels sont selon vous les points à améliorer ?
Une webcam avec Skype serait pas mal

 Quels sont pour vous les défauts majeurs de votre tablette en terme de fonctionnalité ?
Nécessité d'un ordinateur principal pour l'administrer, impossible d'administrer un smartphone et pas de gestion de supports de stockage externe. De plus cela reste plus un périphérique de consommation de contenu plutôt que de création.

 Quels seraient vos désirs en terme de fonctionnalité supplémentaires ?
webcam, gestion centralisée des fichiers

 Seriez-vous intéressé par des fonctionnalités de communication type téléphonie et/ou messages texte type SMS/MMS ?
VOIP (Skype, FaceTime)

En espérant que ça t'aide dans ton travail.


----------

